# Che Libro state leggendo?



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Si sente spesso dire che in Italia la gente non legge o comunque legge pochissimo, ma secondo me è più interessante sapere cosa si legge (non è che se uno si legge le biografie di Corona, Paris Hilton e Elisabetta Gregoraci sia sto mostro di cultura).
Che libro state leggendo ora? Cosa avete letto nell'ultimo anno? Che autori vi piacciono?


----------



## Ba Matte (7 Ottobre 2015)

Stò leggendo "Non è un paese per vecchi" di Cormac McCarthy, prima avevo letto "Invisible Monsters" di Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> prima avevo letto *"Invisible Monsters" *di Chuck Palahniuk



Ti è piaciuto? Ricordo di averlo letto dopo Fight Club e Ninna nanna ma francamente di palahniuk a parte fight club (che comunque ho preferito il film) non mi sono piaciuti altri libri, ho provato a leggere anche soffocare ma poi mi ha stufato, mi pare un po' ripetitivo ma viene considerato uno scrittore molto cult..


----------



## Ba Matte (7 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti è piaciuto? Ricordo di averlo letto dopo Fight Club e Ninna nanna ma francamente di palahniuk a parte fight club (che comunque ho preferito il film) non mi sono piaciuti altri libri, ho provato a leggere anche soffocare ma poi mi ha stufato, mi pare un po' ripetitivo ma viene considerato uno scrittore molto cult..



Tutto sommato un discreto romanzo grottesco sulle apparenze che nascondono ben diverse realtà, lo stile è il solito di Palahniuk: asciutto, a volte crudo, surreale ma di grande attualità, perciò lo consiglio ai soli aficionados.


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2015)

Mi piace molto Clive Cussler.
Sto leggendo un po' a rilento Vetro di Giuseppe Furno.


----------



## Heaven (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo letto: Lo Straniero di Camus
Prossimo da leggere: 1984 di Orwell


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Sto leggendo "Il signore delle mosche"




Heaven ha scritto:


> Ultimo letto: Lo Straniero di Camus
> Prossimo da leggere: 1984 di Orwell



Entrambi ottimi libri, sopratutto 1984.


----------



## Ba Matte (7 Ottobre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo "Il signore delle mosche"



Letto a 18 anni e mi è rimasto nel cuore


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Entrambi ottimi libri, sopratutto 1984.



1984 è uno dei libri più belli mai scritti, secondo me..

Attualmente sto leggendo "Paradiso Perduto" di Milton, quest'anno mi sto dedicando principalmente ai classici


----------



## danyaj87 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Orgoglio e pregiudizio


----------



## prebozzio (10 Ottobre 2015)

Ammazza che forum di intellettuali


----------

